# Favourite Foods



## joneill (Mar 27, 2012)

Hello all!

I have just recently purchased 2 north african pygmy hedgies and would like to find out from everyone what food their hedgies enjoy. 

So far I have tried cooked egg and raw carrot and apple. Neither were a hit.  

Obviously they eat their staple cat kibble and occasional mealworms/superworms.

Please reply to this post with all foods that your hedgies eat and which ones they really like.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

One of mine loves baked chicken. And the other loves hard boiled egg. They use to really like sweet potatoe but now not so much.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

Sweet potatoe and chicken baby food is a hit and strawberries puree mixed with a bit of cottage cheese.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Be careful feeding superworms - there's been many concerns that they don't die easily or quickly, even being chewed up, and you don't want them to hurt your hedgie from inside. Most of the time it's recommended to cut their heads off before feeding them.

Either cooked chicken/turkey or chicken/turkey baby food is often a hit with hedgies. For veggies, sweet potatoes and peas tend to be popular (my Lily loved both in baby food form, turned her nose up at fresh peas). With fruits, either berries (raspberries, strawberries, blueberries), or melon (watermelon, cantaloupe, honeydew melon) tend to be popular. Lily was a melon girl - she'd mash berries into her liner, but if melon was offered she practically inhaled it.

Also, be careful offering harder veggies raw. Things like carrots can pose a choking hazard if given raw because they're harder to chew and could get stuck in the roof of their mouth or on their teeth and cause them to throw up while trying to dislodge it. Here's a list of safe/unsafe fruits & veggies - viewtopic.php?f=6&t=60&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=fruit+and+veggie Sometimes it takes several offerings to get a hedgie to try something. Sometimes a different form (raw, cooked, baby food) will convince them to give it a try, or offering it with something else. Lily would eat just about any fruit or veggie baby food if it was mixed with chicken or turkey baby food.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Norman goes bonkers for cooked chicken and turkey. Apart from those, meal worms, and his standard kibble, nothing else seem to register as "food" to his senses.


----------



## joneill (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank you so very much for all your responses. Going to get working on their menu for the next couple of days. Still trying to build their confidence and trust in me. Only had them 8 days so still getting their protective mode with a few licks and nibbles. They are just adorable though!!!!


----------

